# Cpt code 95914,a   mod 80



## berg73@att.net (Jan 10, 2012)

Can any one help me with finding out if we need to bill the insurance with the cpt code 95914,a mod 80. We are being told the insurance co needs only the cpt code 95914 with mod 80 in order to be paid. Yet we are being denied payment for the surgery assist. 
Thanks,rayray55


----------



## ajs (Jan 10, 2012)

berg73@att.net said:


> Can any one help me with finding out if we need to bill the insurance with the cpt code 95914,a mod 80. We are being told the insurance co needs only the cpt code 95914 with mod 80 in order to be paid. Yet we are being denied payment for the surgery assist.
> Thanks,rayray55



This code does not exist in the 2012 Encoder Pro, what type of surgery are you billing?  In general the surgery assist is billed using the same procedure code as the primary surgeon with a modifier 80 attached.


----------



## berg73@att.net (Jan 10, 2012)

*CPT Code 59514,A Mod 80*

59514,A Delivery -c-section only, assist. We are trying to figure out why we are not getting paid for the assist with the C-Section. We contacted another OB/GYN this was the code that was given to us that they used for the payment of the Assist.
RayRay55


----------

